# Coffee Forums UK Members Day Coffees



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Last Saturday over 30 Coffee Forums UK members visited Bella Barista for an assault on the senses and the chance to get hands on with high-end coffee machines of both pump and lever varieties.

Machines on their own are nice to look at but you need beans to really let them shine.

4 UK coffee roasters stepped forward to supply beans for both general use and cupping activities on the day.

Please support these roasters as they generously donated coffee for the event and as take home bags.

*Coffee Circle*

James from Coffee Circle supplied 2 lovely lots of beans;

*Barnraiser Espresso *(the remainder of the bag is in my grinder hopper...) - a blend of 50% El Salvador Finca Bosque Lya washed red bourbon, 25% Rwanda Shara washed red bourbon and 25% Brazilian Pantano pulped natural, yellow bourbon - this is a brilliant coffee , best enjoyed with a splash of milk

and

*Chateau 76* - Rwandan Gisuma Red Bourbon

James works at Coffee Fix in Gatley several days a week. Please pop in and say hi - and buy a few bags of beans if you get the chance.

*Coffee Compass*

*
*Richard from Coffee Compass supplied 3 types of beans;

Brighton Lanes - Espresso Coffee Beans

Panama - Cafe de eleta

Colombia

This was the first time I tried Coffee Compass beans and I was impressed with the espresso blend, delivering beautiful pours through the Quickmill Verona, Rocket R58 and the Alex Duetto MkIV. I didn't get a chance to use these beans on the ECM and Alex Duetto II.

Coffee Compass are coming onboard as a Forum Sponsor in the next few days so please keep an eye out for their banner and click through to purchase.

At present their webstore is undergoing maintenance and a link will be placed when back online.

*Rave Coffee*

Rob from Rave supplied an Espresso and Filter bean

Espresso - Colombian Villa Esperanza - fully washed and sundried caturra with stone fruit notes of peaches and apricots, with lemons and buttery notes too

Filter - Kenya (if I recall correctly)

Both performed exceptionally well and the Kenyan was a standout on the cupping table

I would like to extend my thanks to Rob for supplying such a large quantity of beans and supporting Coffee Forums UK

*Londinium Espresso*

*
*Reiss sent along some beans for use on the L1 (Londinium I spring lever espresso machine)

I didn't get a chance to taste these but the ooh's and aah's coming from the lever corner can only mean one thing - another knockout roast

Don't forget to check out the new Londinium website


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glenn I was fortunate to take home a small bag of the Coffee Compass Panama Cafe de eleta from the forum day cupping session, and was my favoured choice of the four beans used for the session.

I have since been using this brewed via aeropress and have been very impressed with this bean.

By the way, the cupping session which you hosted was very well prepared and an interesting insight into the subject









update: tried this as espresso. Very nice fruity sweet plum/ marzipan yummy:good:


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I 'won' a bag of Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes Espresso blend for accurately sniffing out the caramel flavour from Glenn's box of magic phials! Opened it today and very lively still even though roasted on 17 September, just a fortnight ago. Shame it was only a 250g bag, as it is very full and rich, and will soon be gone :-(

A smooth, balanced taste, big mouthfeel and chocolate. Great in milk too, stands up for itself well and quite a soft rich flavour.

Maybe after notes on something almost liquorice-like when drunk as espresso. ......but observations like this are really well above my humble station as I was c**p at the cupping!!!

Well worth getting if you're Brighton way, I'd say.

Thanks for the "spot prize" Glenn

Ian


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

I picked up the bag of coffee compass Colombian that came out least favourite in the cupping session, I think the overall opinion was it tasted like a pub carpet, however as Glenn pointed out it makes a fantastic espresso and for my taste it also makes a great cappuccino.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Coffee Compass link has just been updated and don't forget to click their new banner and explore the site. The 'Brighton Lanes' Espresso is going down a treat with Nadine. She has requested the machine be put on now for an after dinner flattie.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

The Rave Kenyan was Kagumoini AA Micro Lot as I was lucky enough to get a bag to take home

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Sharkie said:


> I picked up the bag of coffee compass Colombian that came out least favourite in the cupping session, I think the overall opinion was it tasted like a pub carpet, however as Glenn pointed out it makes a fantastic espresso and for my taste it also makes a great cappuccino.


I got a bag of that as well - and have been really enjoying it brewed. The aromas have been developing well over the last couple of days and my wife asked for a mug - she loved it as well. So, I reckon it makes fantastic brewed coffee too! Am going to miss it when it's gone...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's now available to order at coffeecompass.co.uk


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I know - but I have 11kg of green beans to roast before i NEED any more beans of any kind!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought that the Chateau 76 was Ethiopian Yirgacheffe.

I took some of Rave's Kagumoini and I love it as well. I have had those beans before and loved them on a drip.


----------

